# Ready for another dog



## Sweet Chaos (Apr 1, 2009)

We lost our Bear in the end of March and we are finally ready to get another dog. I spent a few hours looking on PetFinder but I was wondering if anyone else knew of any places to find our new best friends. We are looking for 2 young dogs, no older than a year but preferably younger. We would like to rescue so we are not looking for a breeder. If anyone knows any other good places or websites to check please let me know. Thanks and sorry if this isn't in the right place.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Why not stop by some local shelters/rescues in person to meet the dogs they have? A lot of places adopt out dogs before they can even be put on the website. If I hadn't gone in to look at a dog I found online (Who ended up being euthanized already by the time I found him), I'd never have gotten Chance because he wasn't listed online. Also by going in person you can see what the dog is like in real life.


----------



## jone (May 4, 2009)

If you're looking for GSD's there is a rescue org. for your area. 
Also try http://www.brightstargsd.org/mainpages/sponsoradog.html
http://newjersey.craigslist.org/wan/1141395661.html
http://www.suffolkcountyunleashed.com/
http://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/pet/1141590752.html

I am in NY and was recently looking for GSDog before I my GSpup so I happen to have these links close at hand. I found some terriric GSD's on petfinder, but none to my area. Although I think some were in Jersey.
Good luck.


----------



## Sweet Chaos (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks jone, that will be very helpful. Alot of the dogs on dogfinder are not purebred and while I have no problem adopting a mix, my mom does (although I think I may have convinced her to let me get this little guy http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13619272).


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

Look at this little NJ cutie! Burlington NJ pup


----------

